# 2014 Trapping Journal



## Corey J (Jan 5, 2014)

I enjoyed Semper Fi's journal last year so I thought I would make one of my own instead of making individual threads for each catch! I'll share my trapline experiences each day along with what I've learned and what has worked best for me. Can't wait to get this thing going!! 

Corey


----------



## Corey J (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally got some traps dyed and waxed today. They're almost ready to make it in the ground. My wolf fang anchors along with red fox urine, underalls, quick links, sod buster, Hiawatha, and canine force are in the mail. I'll be ready to go here in a few days!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be following along.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 5, 2014)

So will I.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess I beat you to getting traps set by a few days, but I know you'll quickly pull ahead... I only have 7 set!


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 5, 2014)

Good luck Corey. Think I'm going to give it one more week. Going to be a little to cold for me this week.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 6, 2014)

Just set 4 traps this evening in this ridiculous 16 degree weather, and that's not including the 15 mph wind chill factor!  
All 4 are dirthole sets using widowmaker at 2 sets and powder river at the other 2 with GH-II, voodoo, and violator 7. Along with red fox urine. I bought a big bag of peat moss to bed my traps in to keep them from freezing. Hopefully I did a good job trying to prevent that! 
The traps I'm using are 2 coiled Mb-550s with 12 in. Wolf Fang earth anchors. Hurry up tomorrow morning!! 

Now please excuse me while I go hold my fingers under hot water


----------



## Corey J (Jan 6, 2014)

Dirthole


----------



## Corey J (Jan 6, 2014)

Another


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good lookin sets!


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 6, 2014)

Good luck!  Cool thread.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks good!  My fingers feel the same, numb, I re-set the possum trap and set one more today.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Man to be your age again and have time to do that. Good luck!!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing a good catch tomorrow morning! Hope I can get something also!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 7, 2014)

Not a thing!! Thermometer read 3 degrees this morning  Too cold for me and the yotes I guess! I set a trail cam on video mode yesterday and nothing even ran the road! Who knows, I thought cold was good


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 7, 2014)

Exactly my results.  3 degrees, not a thing.  Did they hibernate?


----------



## Corey J (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought the cold got them up and moving! But I guess there is such thing as too cold. Atleast for these Georgia yotes!


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 7, 2014)

all of my traps were untouched and not a single track anywhere in the snow!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Corey one these days I would like to shadow you and learn how to trap is this something your interested In  doing ?


----------



## Corey J (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah definitely! Just let me know when!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Will do I have wanted to learn . I can take notes and pictures it would be fun. I'm a truck driver so will have to see how my time goes with yours lol


----------



## Corey J (Jan 7, 2014)

Put another set in this afternoon. So that makes 5. I set off one trap to see if my freeze proofing attempt worked, and it had no problems. So I reset it and left the rest. All I did was spray them down with urine. I don't think these GA yotes are used to it being this cold, so I think they're staying huddled up in a den and not traveling far from home. We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 7, 2014)

I bet you catch one tonight or tomorrow night. Ga ain't like those cold places.  Really cold here I think makes everything lay up.


----------



## Kiwi042 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 8, 2014)

You get anything this morning??


----------



## Corey J (Jan 8, 2014)

Empty traps again. I think tonight they will be moving once it warms up.


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keep me in mind when you need somethin to do with all the fur I hope you collect this season


----------



## Corey J (Jan 8, 2014)

You got dibs! Haha


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 8, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Empty traps again. I think tonight they will be moving once it warms up.



I hope so!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 9, 2014)

Boy have I got a story for y'all. I'm about to meet with my recruiter so I'll tell yall later!


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Boy have I got a story for y'all. I'm about to meet with my recruiter so I'll tell yall later!



Aahhhhhhhh!!! Suspense is killing us!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright here goes. I had a good feeling about this morning because of the warmer temps getting them up and moving and sure enough they moved alright. The first 3 traps were empty and as I came around the corner, there stood Mr. Wiley wearing a shiny 550. I had walked up to him while he was doin his little dance on the end of that chain to check him out for a split second. My last trap is about 100 yards down the road so I continued down to check it while leaving him there. On the way back I started to make a video for you guys and while videoing I heard running through the woods. I was about 50 yards away from the trap at this time. I look up and he was GONE!!! FREAKING GONE!  At first I thought my cable had snapped and I prayed he wasn't running through the woods with my trap. But sure enough I caught him by the toe. I always look to see how good they're caught, but for some reason I didn't pay any attention to this one. If I ever have them by the toe, I'll take a quick picture and dispatch. For some reason I didn't look to see how good I had him. I'm kicking myself  Definitely lesson learned. Don't mess around with those toe catches people!!! Here's the video. Turn the volume up and you can hear the chain pop right after I say "As you Know".
I definitely won't make this mistake again


----------



## Corey J (Jan 9, 2014)

Toe


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!  That's about a trapper's worst nightmare!  When I was taking a couple pictures of mine this morning, I had that thought, what if she gets out about now??  
Sorry man, hope you get him again, you'll know it if you get one with a missing toe!


----------



## fredw (Jan 9, 2014)

And the legend of ole Three Toes begins.....

Better luck with the next one!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 9, 2014)

Worst nightmare for sure!! It's gonna be hard to get him, I just gave that yote a masters degree on where not to step lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2014)

Man that'd tough. I had nothin this morning.


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh man that would be hard for me to take!!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow!! That has got to suck!! Hope you can get another one. btw the video is pretty funny though, when you realized he was gone.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 9, 2014)

oh man. Hope you get him again. Atleast you know will know if and when.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 9, 2014)

Nascar Nutt said:


> . btw the video is pretty funny though, when you realized he was gone.



X2
	 oh man. Hope you get him again. Atleast you know will know if and when.


----------



## Kiwi042 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would like to shadow you to learn a little about trapping if you have time.  Can you PM me your contact info.  Thanks.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 10, 2014)

1 possum this morning. He'll live to see another day. Other than that, one dirt hole was dug out from behind. My backing wasn't big enough.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 10, 2014)

Corey J said:


> 1 possum this morning. He'll live to see another day.



Why?? Won't he just get in your trap again? Why don't you just kill them? Just wonder if there's a reason some people let them go.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 10, 2014)

I just have no use for them so why kill em? You'll never stop possums from gettin in your traps. It's just more trouble then what it's worth. Like getting blood all in your set. JMO.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, I just kill them around the house since they mess with my chickens / eggs.  Other that that no reason to dispatch I guess.


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

I dispatch all possums and just move the set. They are a Turkey, and other ground nesting bird predator. If you watch Grant Wood's show, he also dispatches possums. I skin and put up their hides.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 10, 2014)

That stinks.  I hate losing fish ,couldn't imagine what it would feel like to loose a yote.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. Brown britches brought me a few things today! I got the wrong size quick links  Guess I'll go to Home Depot and get the right ones!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 13, 2014)

Woo wee goody bag


----------



## Corey J (Jan 14, 2014)

Reset every trap today after I got off work at 4:30. I flew home and hurried out there and it took me exactly an hour. I have a good feeling about tonight since it's a full moon! My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally got something worth taking a picture of! My first fox and a beautiful red at that! While walking down the road he let out a loud scream Unlike anything I've ever heard! What's crazy is I caught him on a dirthole set that was dug out the day before and I didn't bother to remake it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice fox! And yep, they can make some hair-raising screeches. Got one been hanging around in the pasture below my house screaming and yelping every night lately.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## CowtownHunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice.  Pretty fox.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 17, 2014)

It was pretty cold this mornin lol


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats Corey. Awesome looking fox.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 17, 2014)

Neat!  He's taken lessons from a possum, the way he opens his mouth....


----------



## Corey J (Jan 17, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> Neat!  He's taken lessons from a possum, the way he opens his mouth....



I just noticed that


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice, I'd love to catch a red fox!


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice job Corey.  I really want to catch a red and get it tanned.


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome Corey!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 18, 2014)

Caught a coon this morning! Big joker! I remade the set into a double dirthole. I'll post the release video here in a minute!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 18, 2014)

Double dirthole set


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

That's awesome, but why did you release him?


----------



## Corey J (Jan 18, 2014)

Critterslayer, I'll explain it here in this video!


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

That's a big one! I dispatch them because they're a big predator and I trap mostly for management.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 18, 2014)

Im proud to see it turned loose. From a coon hunters prospective. Good job.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 18, 2014)

Funny how when you catch him he acts like he's being butchered.  They are such actors!  I've released a few myself... it's kinda fun!  They act so big and vicious but when they are free they run like the wind....


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice video. Thanks for posting Corey.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 18, 2014)

He gone!! Not much I catch is gonna come back out alive!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice video of the coon release.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 18, 2014)

That's pretty cool stuff Corey ! In the first pic where your holding the rd fox I must say nice shoes lol !


----------



## Corey J (Jan 19, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's pretty cool stuff Corey ! In the first pic where your holding the rd fox I must say nice shoes lol !



Don't hate! Lol those are my go to trapping kicks!!


----------



## K9SNAPER (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice job. Next time try sticking a stick through the loop on the end of your catch pole with it sticking out passed your loop and the coon will grab it first then slide the loop over his head. It gives them something else to chew on besides your cable and ruining it. Nice journal and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 20, 2014)

Corey. I was wondering if a yote or cat could jerk a 12" earth anchor out of ground without making a catch circle. happened today and i have no clue what it is.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 20, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Corey. I was wondering if a yote or cat could jerk a 12" earth anchor out of ground without making a catch circle. happened today and i have no clue what it is.



It's possible if the ground was soft or sandy or even if you didn't set the anchor. 

Dig around to Check and see if the cable is poking out of the ground and if it has been snipped. Might have caught someone's pet and they cut the cable to release it. I've had it happen to me.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 20, 2014)

There was drag marks leading down hill. Will check that tomorrow. I don't think it would be soft. If anything it was frozen.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 20, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Corey. I was wondering if a yote or cat could jerk a 12" earth anchor out of ground without making a catch circle. happened today and i have no clue what it is.



Youch.  Did you yank on it real hard before setting?  I usually tie the trap to the stake, then yank on it for all I'm worth to make sure.  You think it could have been a hog, deer, or bear?


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 20, 2014)

I was thinking a bear. Yeah i always yank on them.


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 20, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> Youch.  Did you yank on it real hard before setting?  I usually tie the trap to the stake, then yank on it for all I'm worth to make sure.  You think it could have been a hog, deer, or bear?



It was a #2 so a hog, deer or bear is quite unlikely. If there was drag marks, it was either pulled out, or something broke in between trap and the anchor.


----------



## Predator1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've had the stops and ferrules slip on a couple


----------



## Corey J (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is the video of a coyote working my dirthole set. This was a remake set that I 'caught' the yote out of last week! You can see a stick/log as my backing. He places his left paw literally a couple inches away from my pan. I guess he figured me out and dug out my hole from behind. It looks like my set is in the middle of the road. The road actually splits and I have it in the middle. There used to be brush there but it was torn up from the last yote! 

Hope you guys enjoy!!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Corey J (Jan 21, 2014)

In this video, he literally picks up my backing with his mouth, tosses it, and then kicks it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice shots.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 21, 2014)

That's great!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 21, 2014)

Man that's cool z! Hope you catch that son of a gun


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 21, 2014)

Corey J said:


> In this video, he literally picks up my backing with his mouth, tosses it, and then kicks it!



That literally looks like how my set got dug out last week. backing was thrown backwards and then dug out.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 21, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> That literally looks like how my set got dug out last week. backing was thrown backwards and then dug out.



I didn't even remake the set and I caught the fox in it the very next day!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 21, 2014)

Dang yote!! What he did it the 3rd video was crazy and kinda funny! Until it happens to me. lol Hope you get him!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 21, 2014)

Nascar Nutt said:


> Dang yote!! What he did it the 3rd video was crazy and kinda funny! Until it happens to me. lol Hope you get him!!



Yeah.stinks. Would have been first yote.


----------



## bulletjig (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cool videos!!


----------



## jcdona (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't you wish that they would just do like we want them to. We make everything at a set perfect, at least in our minds, and they still figure out a way to hoodoo us. But we keep doing it all over again.


----------



## panhead501 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice pictures and video Corey!  What kind of camera for the video?  Looked as if the yote was unaware of the camera.  Most of the time they are definitely aware of a camera in my experience anyhow.  Good luck with them!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 22, 2014)

very cool video. smart son of a gun was going after your bait just from the wrong side. thanks for posting


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 22, 2014)

I had one dug out like that this morning.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wish I had the time to trap !


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice videos. What camera are you using?


----------



## Corey J (Jan 22, 2014)

JonathonJEB said:


> Nice videos. What camera are you using?



It's a wildgame innovations camera. It's got the black flash so I think that's why they don't notice it. I've had it since August and it's still working great. No complaints at all! 

Link: http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.12112583.13218606


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 25, 2014)

Finally got to hit my honey hole today. All 500 acres! I haven't been able to seriously start trapping because my 4wheeler has been down. A new fuel pump, fuel filter, petcock, and air filter and I'm back in business!!! Planned on getting 7 sets out but I finally retired my wolf fang driver, she's been a goodun! So I got 4 sets out and all 4 should have an equal chance to see some action. They're definitely in HOT SPOTS! All are dirthole sets. So that makes a total of 9 sets.

It's gonna be cold checking traps everyday, but anything for them dang yotes! My trapping jeep in the back ground has seen it's last trap line. RIP Sweetlips.  Anyways, can't wait to run the line in the morning!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 25, 2014)

Driver has seen better days


----------



## Corey J (Jan 25, 2014)

This is one of my dirtholes. Just a tuft of grass as backing, egg shells for eye appeal as well as a turkey feather. And natural rocks and sticks as guiding. Baited with Hiawatha valley and GHII and red fox urine. It's set at a 3 way intersection!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome corey. Get em. Still waiting to get my first yote.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool!  I always check my traps with my ATV... yeah, it's cold but a mask or helmet really helps, plus some mittens.

Hey is that a 2000-2002 Suzuki Quadrunner 500?  If so it's the same one as mine!  I've had three, my brother-in-law bought one... sold the other.  The fuel petcock is a common problem on those, there's a vacuum line which shuts the fuel on and off.  If the seal leaks, the vacuum line sucks fuel and floods the carb.  (you probably already know that)
Otherwise, I love it!  Beast, has no lack of power.  I pull some big trailers with it....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good job hero


----------



## Corey J (Jan 26, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> Cool!  I always check my traps with my ATV... yeah, it's cold but a mask or helmet really helps, plus some mittens.
> 
> Hey is that a 2000-2002 Suzuki Quadrunner 500?  If so it's the same one as mine!  I've had three, my brother-in-law bought one... sold the other.  The fuel petcock is a common problem on those, there's a vacuum line which shuts the fuel on and off.  If the seal leaks, the vacuum line sucks fuel and floods the carb.  (you probably already know that)
> Otherwise, I love it!  Beast, has no lack of power.  I pull some big trailers with it....



It's a 2002 Suzuki King Quad 300. It's been a great 4wheeler. When you drop it down in 4x4 or differential, it's a beast. We've pulled our heavy ski boat around the yard with no problems. And the independent suspension makes for a smooth ride! And she's hauled a couple yotes as well


----------



## Corey J (Jan 26, 2014)

And BTW, my index finger is pretty sore this morning! While blending a set yesterday I snapped an Mb 550 right on my knuckle. It didn't even give me time to flinch!


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 26, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 26, 2014)

Hope you get some in the morning!!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, I had an '01 300 King quad a few years ago, before I got into the 500's.  They are great too, like you said super low and diff. lock, they will move a house.


----------



## Corey J (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow!!!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 28, 2014)

Old civil war church at the end of my road.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, wish I had that. It's just sleeting!!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 2, 2014)

here we go, finally lol First time yote experience for Jessica! She was scared to death!!


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice!!  Is that your first of the year that didn't get away?   
In the picture, I can't tell who is more scared... 
 Is that a pellet gun shes carrying?


----------



## Corey J (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not ole 3 toes...I checked  and he was trying to act all macho until he realized he wasn't going anywhere! 
And yeah she wanted to carry her pellet rifle with her


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good job on the yote. I can't even catch a Opossum or a Coon


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats on the Yote!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats buddy


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice job Corey.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------

